# _Fichiers introuvables dans Itunes!_URGENT !!!



## simon_god49 (2 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'espère que quelqu'un ici pourra m'aider. Hier j'ai débranché mon disque dur externe pour brancher mon lecteur de carte mémoire; quand j'eus terminé, j'ai rebranché mon disque dur et j'ai redémarré mon ordinateur. Depuis cela, Itunes ne trouve plus mes fichiers musicaux qui sont stockés sur mon disque dur externe. J'ai remarqué un changement aussi, la lettre de mon disque a été modifiée, elle est passée de H: à J: depuis que j'ai effectué cette manipulation. J'ai donc été dans préférences/option/général et j'ai changé le chemin d'accès, mais rien j'ai toujours ce même message d'erreur. J'ai ensuite lu dans d'autres forums pour ce sujet et j'ai tout essayé mais malheureusement rien ne fonctionne..
Je ne peux pas non plus effacer mes fichiers de la bibliothèque et les retransférer car j'en ai 29 000 et j'ai fait beaucoup de travail. Y aurait-il une façon de relocaliser tous ces fichiers sans les supprimer?

Je vous remercie à l'avance!


----------



## Alycastre (3 Mai 2008)

simon_god49 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'espère que quelqu'un ici pourra m'aider. Hier j'ai débranché mon disque dur externe pour brancher mon lecteur de carte mémoire; quand j'eus terminé, j'ai rebranché mon disque dur et j'ai redémarré mon ordinateur. Depuis cela, Itunes ne trouve plus mes fichiers musicaux qui sont stockés sur mon disque dur externe. J'ai remarqué un changement aussi, la lettre de mon disque a été modifiée, elle est passée de H: à J: depuis que j'ai effectué cette manipulation. J'ai donc été dans préférences/option/général et j'ai changé le chemin d'accès, mais rien j'ai toujours ce même message d'erreur. J'ai ensuite lu dans d'autres forums pour ce sujet et j'ai tout essayé mais malheureusement rien ne fonctionne..
> Je ne peux pas non plus effacer mes fichiers de la bibliothèque et les retransférer car j'en ai 29 000 et j'ai fait beaucoup de travail. Y aurait-il une façon de relocaliser tous ces fichiers sans les supprimer?
> ...



Tu ne serai pas sur PC ??? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Fynchi (3 Mai 2008)

facile, tu n'as qu'a réassigner la meme lettre de lecteur à ton disque dur externe et redémarrer Windows.


----------



## simon_god49 (5 Mai 2008)

je ne sais pas comment fair pour réassigner la mm lettre a ton disque dur externe j'ai déjà essayer mais je n'y arive pa !
merci de m'aider s'il vous plait !


----------



## sylko (5 Mai 2008)

Va dans le menu > Edition, ensuite > Préférences >> clique sur l'onglet > Avancé > Général et pour terminer va sur le bouton Modifier... et recherche le dossier iTunes Music sur ton disque dur externe


----------



## simon_god49 (5 Mai 2008)

j'ai pas de dossier itunes musique sur mon disque dur externe !!
coment je peux fair ??


----------



## MrDillon (5 Mai 2008)

Commence par renommer ton dossier de musique (celui situé sur ton disque externe) en "iTunes Music".

Ensuite efface celui placé sur ton disque interne ainsi que le fichier iTunes Library (fais une copie de ce dernier au cas ou). 

Va dans iTunes/Préférences/Avancé/Général et désigne l'emplacement de ta nouvelle librairie iTunes. 

Checke "copier dans le dossier iTunes Music les fichiers ajoutés à la bibliothèque".

Théoriquement tout cela devrait reconstruire le fichier iTunes Library qui associera alors les fichiers du disque externe à ta bibiothèque iTunes.


----------



## sylko (5 Mai 2008)

MrDillon a dit:


> Ensuite efface celui placé sur ton disque interne ainsi que le fichier iTunes Library (fais une copie de ce dernier au cas ou).



*SUPER IMPORTANT*


----------



## simon_god49 (9 Mai 2008)

je comprend pa sa marche pa ! vous saver pa comen fair pour changer le nom de mon disque dur externe enfin la lettre qui le désigne ?? 
merci de vos réponse


----------



## sylko (10 Mai 2008)

Je ne suis pas trop un expert sur PC, mais pourquoi veux-tu renommer ton disque. e ne vois pas trop ce que ça peut changer.


----------



## simon_god49 (12 Mai 2008)

je voudrais renommer mon disque dur car "itunes ne trouve plus le chemin d'acces pour mes musiques !!
il faudrait pouvoir changer la lettre qui est atribuer a mon disque dur !
comment fair ? quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp ?


----------



## MrDillon (12 Mai 2008)

As-tu seulement essayé la procédure décrite en notes #5 et #7 ?


----------



## simon_god49 (13 Mai 2008)

oui j(ai essayer les deux procédure en vain ! rien ne marche dans mon cas ! je ne c'est pa comment fair !!


----------

